# Behr paint is great... lol



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

ApgarNJ said:


> Like mike said, he was trying to help the lady out and it turned out bad. Mike has plenty of experience as he's a very busy guy specializing in just bathrooms. While a lot of guys are out of work, he's got months backed up. That's not a handyman type of business he's running.
> All of us had have issues at some point in our careers where you try and do something nice for someone and it backfires.
> 
> Case in point, I did a bathroom for a woman a few month ago. 99% of the time we supply the fixtures through my plumber, the customer picks it all out and I tell them the best brands to look for if they want trouble free fixtures. This bathroom, the woman was on a tight budget, she's a widow, lives alone, and wanted to go buy the fixtures herself. She went to a real plumbing supply house but bought Danzer faucet and shower valve/trim etc.
> ...


You didn't buy it, why are you warrantying it? Tell her to call the manufacturer up and see how they are going to resolve her problem.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

ewingpainting said:


> Experienced in his post count :lol: not painting :no:


 
:whistling


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Leo G said:


> You didn't buy it, why are you warrantying it? Tell her to call the manufacturer up and see how they are going to resolve her problem.


The plumber will look at it. if needs to be replaced, that will be on her dime not mine. I think it' something simple, and he'll go there and look at when he's near there already, so not much more than 10-15 minutes to take the trim off and check it out. not a big deal in this case. I hope. lol either way. I won't be replacing anything for free.


----------



## gezer2u (Aug 13, 2010)

ewingpainting- This is the first thread I looked at when I found this forum. After reading it I just had to join. LOL 

Experienced in his post count :lol: not painting :no: ...... I don't think so. 

I think it is funny that you feel the need to blast Mike Finely. I'm sure that you have a lot of experience........ working for someone else. Seeing that you only started your business in January of 2008, I don't think you have much right to say he is inexperienced. I don't know why some people have to be so negative. 

My one question to you sir is "is that what Jesus would do?"


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

ewingpainting said:


> Experienced in his post count :lol: not painting :no:


I bet ya he got his license long before 2008.....:whistling

And he's RRP compliant.....are you?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

gezer2u said:


> ewingpainting- This is the first thread I looked at when I found this forum. After reading it I just had to join. LOL
> 
> Experienced in his post count :lol: not painting :no: ...... I don't think so.
> 
> ...


Really? on your first post? Ooook.......


----------



## gezer2u (Aug 13, 2010)

I was reading n a trade magazine about this same issue. The columnist wrote about using top quality paint. In doing so she used the term paint-and primer a couple of times. Then I stumbled on this thread making my point.


----------



## gezer2u (Aug 13, 2010)

JumboJack said:


> I bet ya he got his license long before 2008.....:whistling
> 
> And he's RRP compliant.....are you?



He didn't get his license before 2008 Check with the CCLB. License number 908619

Yes I am compliant.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

framerman said:


> I would never have thought in a million years that someone would talk you into a paint job like that. You're slipping Mike :laughing:


 
I'm not sure how many times I had to look to see who posted the op. I kept thinking I had read it wrong.

I had an elderly lady call me once about doing some painting. She already had the paint from HD, Behr. I did her a favor and declined. :whistling

That being said, I have used it twice on my own places. It was very unpredictable to me. As far as it flaking off, this stuff seems tough to me. Anything with a sheen seems to have a learning curve I'm not sure I want to travel especially on a ho's property.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

gezer2u said:


> He didn't get his license before 2008 Check with the CCLB. License number 908619
> 
> Yes I am compliant.


Thanks Sherlock...I was talking about Mike having his license before 08.And I was asking ewing if he was RRP compliant...Pay attention!


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

JumboJack said:


> Pay attention!


:laughing:


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Gabe, you going for a trifecta!?:w00t:

And as far as Behr,


----------



## gezer2u (Aug 13, 2010)

JumboJack said:


> Thanks Sherlock...I was talking about Mike having his license before 08.And I was asking ewing if he was RRP compliant...Pay attention!


OOPS. I wasn't paying attention. lol


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

JumboJack said:


> Thanks Sherlock...I was talking about Mike having his license before 08.And I was asking ewing if he was RRP compliant...Pay attention!


I'm not RRP certified, why? Cause my work has been 99% post 79. I am on my way to get it due to that I have a 8,000 sqft remodel coming up. 
Yes, my lic is 3 yrs, I'm glad you can add. :laughing: 
I've probably painted more houses than nails you both driven. I'm not at all trying to compare who has the bigger stick here. No need, this is the internet folks and well.









My point is clear, a experienced contractor can foresee issues that may arise. Mike failed point blank, cause he thought he was a paint contractor. I don't ever go out of what I know and never would act like I can be a framer, plumber, etc. I know what I ain't, I know what I am. SOME remodlers on the other hand, continually do things out side of their expertise, which makes them no different than a handyman with a lic. I do work for a few good ones, that know their place. I don't do work for those that think my trade is nothing such as Mr. GodMike.


----------



## gezer2u (Aug 13, 2010)

ewingpainting-

"Yes, my lic is 3 yrs, I'm glad you can add."
I'm wondering if you can add. 1/08 to 1/09 to 8/10 thats 2 years and 7 months. 

I'm taking this to be to me:
"I've probably painted more houses than nails you both driven."

I would bet you are correct on that. Since I don't use a hammer in my trade to make a living. Well, unless it's to pull doors.  It just cracks me up when tradesmen think that they are like brain surgeons or something. Your a construction worker for gods sake.


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

Wasn't talking to you, glad you caught that 5 months there bro. Now I can rest at night knowing I'm not a fruad.


----------



## gezer2u (Aug 13, 2010)

Who were you talking to?? Keeping you honest.......bro


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

It's pretty clear dude! Nothing to be honest about. :laughing: glad I got you posting


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

ewingpainting said:


> My point is clear, a experienced contractor can foresee issues that may arise. Mike failed point blank, cause he thought it was a paint contractor. I don't ever go out of what I know and never would act like I can be a framer, plumber, etc.I know what I ain't, I know what I am. SOME remodlers on the other hand, continually do things out side of the expertise, which makes them no different than a handyman with a lic. I do work for a few good ones, that know their place. I don't do work that think my trade is nothing such as Mr. GodMike.


 
Kudos to you.

Few painters will publicly acknowledge their pecking order in the trades. 

I really do applaud you for knowing your place is in the unskilled trades and not pretending like some of your fellow 1978 econoline van driving brothers that you are able to do the work that requires tools that use electricity or having to read a tape measure. :thumbsup:


----------



## gezer2u (Aug 13, 2010)

haha yeah trying to get to 15 posts so I can post links. lol


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> Kudos to you.
> 
> Few painters will publicly acknowledge their pecking order in the trades.
> 
> I really do applaud you for knowing your place is in the unskilled trades and not pretending like some of your fellow 1978 econoline van driving brothers that you are able to do the work that requires tools that use electricity or having to read a tape measure. :thumbsup:


Do you have another 50 sqft bathroom to repaint in the coming months? Can I bid it? :lol: 
Why are you painting? Lacking work? Prefer to control the quality? Chasing money? Low bidding? Painters don't like you? Your better cause you can use a wooster roller cover? Do own a sprayer? What brand is it? Do you tape when cutting in? What color tape do you use?


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

ewingpainting said:


> Do you have another 50 sqft bathroom to repaint in the coming months? Can I bid it? :lol:
> Why are you painting? Lacking work? Prefer to control the quality? Chasing money? Low bidding? Painters don't like you? Your better cause you can use a wooster roller cover? Do own a sprayer? What brand is it? Do you tape when cutting in? What color tape do you use?


Hey braniack...Did it ever occur to you that maybe,just maybe Mike did not actually paint this himself?Maybe he has painters on his staff?


Maybe?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

ApgarNJ said:


> Like mike said, he was trying to help the lady out and it turned out bad. Mike has plenty of experience as he's a very busy guy specializing in just bathrooms. While a lot of guys are out of work, he's got months backed up. That's not a handyman type of business he's running.
> All of us had have issues at some point in our careers where you try and do something nice for someone and it backfires.
> 
> Case in point, I did a bathroom for a woman a few month ago. 99% of the time we supply the fixtures through my plumber, the customer picks it all out and I tell them the best brands to look for if they want trouble free fixtures. This bathroom, the woman was on a tight budget, she's a widow, lives alone, and wanted to go buy the fixtures herself. She went to a real plumbing supply house but bought Danzer faucet and shower valve/trim etc.
> ...


Yep, that stuff is always a lose/lose situation. While you can stand your ground on being right, you'll always be wrong in the eye of the customer.

Customers have a different measuring stick for value sometimes. The DIYer does not account for their time. A homeowner will never aknowledge their time invested in their savings. You could quote someone $120 to change a porch light, figuring a one hour minimum. The homeowner thinks, hmmm $120 to change a porch light. Wow that's alot. I can do it myself and save $120.00. In the end they will not account for the trip to Home Depot to buy the light, the next trip to home depot to buy $1.00 worth of wire nuts, the 2 hours wasted waiting for their neighbor to come home so they can borrow his step ladder, the 3rd trip to home depot because they discover the light they bought had been bought previously by someone and returned, put back on the shelf and resold to them missing parts. They will then overlook the fact the light is crooked or not firmly attached or not grounded. But focus on the fact they didn't pay $120 to somebody to get rich off such a simple job.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

ewingpainting said:


> Do you have another 50 sqft bathroom to repaint in the coming months? Can I bid it? :lol:
> Why are you painting? Lacking work? Prefer to control the quality? Chasing money? Low bidding? Painters don't like you? Your better cause you can use a wooster roller cover? Do own a sprayer? What brand is it? Do you tape when cutting in? What color tape do you use?


I am in need of a painter can you travel? This is the painter we use now -



> *Craigslist*
> *$55 Room - $600 Exteriors*
> 
> Reply to: see below
> ...


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

JumboJack said:


> Hey braniack...Did it ever occur to you that maybe,just maybe Mike did not actually paint this himself?Maybe he has painters on his staff?
> 
> 
> Maybe?


He manages painters on his staff? 
Mike do you have painters on your payroll? Do you have electricians on payroll? Do you have plumbers on payroll? 
What type of paint do you normally use? Do yo use promar 200?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

We only use Dutch Boy or Dutchlax. I'm a firm believer in only using paints from Holland or Walmart


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Mike Finley said:


> Customers have a different measuring stick for value sometimes. The DIYer does not account for their time. A homeowner will never aknowledge their time invested in their savings. You could quote someone $120 to change a porch light, figuring a one hour minimum. The homeowner thinks, hmmm $120 to change a porch light. Wow that's alot. I can do it myself and save $120.00. In the end they will not account for the trip to Home Depot to buy the light, the next trip to home depot to buy $1.00 worth of wire nuts, the 2 hours wasted waiting for their neighbor to come home so they can borrow his step ladder, the 3rd trip to home depot because they discover the light they bought had been bought previously by someone and returned, put back on the shelf and resold to them missing parts. They will then overlook the fact the light is crooked or not firmly attached or not grounded. But focus on the fact they didn't pay $120 to somebody to get rich off such a simple job.



God I hate that! I once tried to help a friend install an irrigation system in his yard because he asked for help. When it came time to actually do the work, he wouldn't let me touch the trencher and he'd do the exact opposite of what I told him. It took him over two years to get the system done, which was over piped and had no coverage. Every time he went to work on the system, he'd have to make a material run. I asked him, why he was wasting so much time and money? He flat out said his time didn't cost anything and the parts were cheap. This coming from a guy that wouldn't part with a dime to save his life. He'd buy fittings two or three at a time so that he didn't over buy. I swear he also walked down the aisle and picked out one of each kind of sprinkler and intermixed them throughout the system. But, at least he didn't have to pay to have it installed ...


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

I never used Dutchboy. I have never bought at Wal-Mart. I did buy some rags there one time. When I had some staining to do on a mountain job. Do you stain? What kind of stain do you get at Wal-Mart? Did you know that Dutchboy is Sherwin William? I heard that Sherwin Williams will no longer be selling paint through Wal-Mart. Where will you go or will you just adjust to the change? Sherwin Williams just had a price increases, did Wal-Mart increase theirs. Maybe they didn’t raise the prices, or maybe that’s why Wal-Mart isn’t carrying it no more. How are the eye matches, do you have to wait when there is a spill on isle 22? Do you shop for your household needs when waiting. I can see that saving a lot of time.


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> I am in need of a painter can you travel? This is the painter we use now -


I already asked if I can bid your next bathroom. I'm sure I can beat those rates. I'll even upgrade to the Ace brand :thumbsup:


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Finley definately deserves some $hi1.

1. Doing work outside of area of expertise. 

2. Allowing the customer to control the job.

3. Admitting it in a public forum where Finley constantly abuses others for making the same mistakes. 

In the end no good deed goes unpunished. The little old lady held up a can of paint and Finley did the customer service shuffle and said yes Maam we'll use your paint if that's what you would like us to do.


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

Do you think his children painted the bathroom? Maybe that's why his walls had intercoat-adhesion issues.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Metro M & L said:


> Finley definately deserves some $hi1.
> 
> 1. Doing work outside of area of expertise.
> 
> ...


Mike didn't paint this himself. He has guys that (correct me if I'm wrong mike) do all the phases of his jobs, maybe they aren't all the same crew. He's done a lot of bathroom remodels. How do you know he doesn't sub the paint to a full time painter, I highly doubt mike had one of his employees that does tile, also do the painting, although for a bathroom, it's not that big of a deal. 
I know mike catches flack on this site, sometime even from me. In this case people are giving him a hard time acting as if he himself did the painting and he's not a painter. I think this is not the case.

he's also messing with your heads now. Mike's far too experienced to be using some hack painter from CL. 


Ewing, as far as bragging about painting more houses than we've driven, that must be some sort of painter joke that no one else gets because last I checked, each one of my larger jobs we put in thousands of nails from start to finish. I really hope you were just trying to be funny. 

Mike does bathrooms from start to finish, design/build. I am 100% sure he has a qualified painter finish each and every job, and in this case, some old lady already went out and bought the paint trying to be nice and help him out and it ended up backfiring on him. It's hard to tell a nice old lady that her paint she bought isn't good enough, especially if you want her to tell her friends or relatives about how great her bathroom looks and who did the job.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Metro M & L said:


> Finley definately deserves some $hi1.
> 
> 1. Doing work outside of area of expertise.


:laughing: Are you really trying to be serious here? Do you know how funny that is? Honestly? You do realize you are talking about painting right? 

A field where the bar to entry is only being able to afford the same $40.00 worth of tools that can be found in the garages or sheds of every homeowner in America, and are all easily identifiable by a housewife. 

This is the same field where your peers are either a functioning alcoholic, a meth or crack user or even better - a couple of college kid on summer break. 

Is that the field you are speaking of? You guys are really funny trying to get so worked up over a hour of work in a powder room. Things must be horribly slow, or you guys need a little perspective in your lives. I had a more stressful situation yesterday at the Taco Bell drive through after I realized they gave me mild instead of hot sauce packets, then this paint in a powder room thing. :laughing:


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

WOW! 1 hour to paint a powder room. I think you set a record. :yes: 
When painting the powder room, did you cut 1st or roll 1st. Or, did you mask and spray it? I ask only cause I want to be able to paint a powder room in a hour. Maybe I could paint a whole house in 8hrs. One thing that is not clear Mike, is if you yourself actually did the painting. Or, do you have one of your staff paint for you? It seems some here think you supervised the painting of the powder room, how much money do you need to invest in tools to supervise? Clip board, pin, sunglasses, a shirt with the your name and supervisor embroidered on it and some loose change to jingle in your pocket. Do you do your own shirts? Or do you have a staff that does your shirts too?

I'm also amazed that your painting tools only cost 40 bucks. Did you buy those at Wal-Mart too? If so I need to ask my paint supplier to match their prices or I will be not buying my tools there. And I'll march myself right down to the closest Wal-Mart. Do you think they have those nifty cut in tools? Those ones that you don't need to tape? I hate taping, so I can see that being of value to me. My supply store doesn't have em'. I was thinking you have to know someone to get one.


----------



## Sportioli (Dec 18, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> :laughing: Are you really trying to be serious here? Do you know how funny that is? Honestly? You do realize you are talking about painting right?
> 
> This is the same field where your peers are either a functioning alcoholic, a meth or crack user or even better - a couple of college kid on summer break.
> 
> Is that the field you are speaking of? You guys are really funny trying to get so worked up over a hour of work in a powder room. Things must be horribly slow, or you guys need a little perspective in your lives. I had a more stressful situation yesterday at the Taco Bell drive through after I realized they gave me mild instead of hot sauce packets, then this paint in a powder room thing. :laughing:


LOL! :laughing:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Heheh, I know Mike can and has been abrasive and almost holier than thou on here. I also think he has some good business advice, even though he comes across somtimes as only chesing the dollar and comes off a little cold hearted. Take what you need and leave the rest as far as his advice or business acrumen/morality is concerned.

That being said, he had to know he was opening himself up to some ridicule that others might not be exposed to for the very same thing. He has taken it in stride with good humor up to this point. Heheh, I think it starting to chaff him now.

Have to say kudos to Mike for being a good sport to this point.

Then again, maybe he just does not give a flyin' **** what we underlings think of his one slip up. :laughing:

P.s. Maybe it wasn't noticed, but Mike seems to be laughing at himself with the title of the op. :thumbsup:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

boman47k said:


> Heheh, I know Mike can and has been abrasive and almost holier than thou on here. I also think he has some good business advice, even though he comes across somtimes as only chesing the dollar and comes off a little cold hearted. Take what you need and leave the rest as far as his advice or business acrumen/morality is concerned.
> 
> That being said, he had to know he was opening himself up to some ridicule that others might not be exposed to for the very same thing. He has taken it in stride with good humor up to this point. Heheh, I think it starting to chaff him now.
> 
> ...


I agree with just about everything you said....

But riddle me this.What exactly did Mike do that was so heinous?

He used paint (30.00 a gallon paint) that his customer asked him to use.
I know Behr is universally hated around here but I doubt Mike's company has ever used it before.Was he really to expect it to fail as it did?

There is big difference between letting a customer control the job and using a gallon of paint they picked up at HD.

Also,I am all for using pro painters.But there is a big difference between painting a whole house that needs to be properly prepped and painting a small bathroom with a new,clean surface to cover.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

JumboJack said:


> I agree with just about everything you said....
> 
> But riddle me this.What exactly did Mike do that was so heinous?
> 
> ...


He made fun of the painters and for that I can never forgive him


----------



## Sportioli (Dec 18, 2007)

I think the OP was having a little fun at his own expense.. Definitely no harm in that HA!

It seems now though that he's having some fun at the expense of others LOL! No harm there either.

As a guy that owns a painting company and has for bout 3 years now, the one thing I've learned about painters (I'm generalizing here) is that they take themselves way to seriously. MY God Jim! It's only painting!

On a scale of 1 to 5 stars? I give this thread 5 stars just for being totally true and totally hilarious. As was more than likely the OP's intent all along.

:clap::laughing:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> He made fun of the painters and for that I can never forgive him


Doesn't everyone make fun of painters......Ever meet Modern?


It's like that saying.
Not all Muslims are terrorists,but all terrorists are Muslims..

Well not all painters are meth addicts,but all meth addicts are painters....:laughing:

I keed I keed....


----------

